# The Berry BEST for last (Sunday)



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Always have had a love hate relationship with the berry over the years....having never fished the fall season up there I decided on Sunday to go up there with BFT's FlyFishingLover and FishingLunitic.

Arrived at Haws Point at 7am or so.....just in time for the sunrise.



















Around 9am the action started to turn on. Threw a jig out there and kept getting hook ups...but none to shore. After 4 fish lost I tested the sharpness of the hook and the verdict......dull as a bowling ball!

So I put on a new hook and sure enough....got into the biggest fish of the day! A 19.8 inch Cutthroat Trout. This guy was fat and quite a handful.










Knowing that if fish take a jig they will take a fly....so I switched up the gear....and got 2 Rainbow Trout....one at 13.6 inches and the other at 11in.










The 2 boys were out on Float Tubes not getting anything so FFL wanted to try Chicken Creek West. I threw a few more casts and nailed a 18.5 inch Cutthroat on the fly!










At the parking lot I got a great view of the fall colors at the berry.










While driving to CCW we almost nailed 3 deer crossing the road....and the momentary slow down allowed me to snap a picture of the colors along the road.










Within 10 fly casts at CCW I got a 18.5 inch Cutthroat Trout to shore. A guy on the beach came over and said that when I showed up and started flinging flies he thought I would be wasting time...he also added that he has never seen a fly fisherman at the berry before...hummmm he must not fish the place that often.










The wind kicked up and the action was DEAD! So I snapped some pics of the colors and took a 3 hour nap on the beach.




































The lack of action was discouraging.....so we bailed over to Soldier Creek to fish for some bows. 









Got a bunch of takers on the fly.....but most got off. While stripping in the only Rainbow Trout I landed at Soldier Creek a bunch of Red Salmon came cruising by....oh I was just wishing that the bow would let go so I could get one of those guys....but never that never happened.









At sunset we bailed back to SLC.....FFL got 3 fish, FL got 1 and I got 6. I got one on a pearl pepper tube jig and 5 on the Olive Mini Bunny.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

Great report ETDT. Glad to see they are starting to come in shallow.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Was that last one a tagged fish?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

gitterdone81 said:


> Was that last one a tagged fish?


Tagged with some fly UPC's from Scheels, but not any that have to do with that competition. He was the only fish I kept, woulda kept the Rainbows at Haws Point, but I honestly thought the action was gonna go off the hook....and it probably would have if we stayed there....but it was FFL's car and he wanted to bail over to Chicken Creek West......WHAT A STUPID MISTAKE on his part.....that is why I love taking my own car.


----------



## DDon97 (Sep 27, 2012)

How do you rig a jig?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re:*



DDon97 said:


> How do you rig a jig?


Is this a serious question? If so, take the jig head and insert the hook end into the "head" of the plastic jig. When the head of the jig is reached push the hook through.

The retrieve that I was using was new to me.........pull to the right, reel in the slack, then pull to the left, reel in the slack......and repeat as needed.

Glad I could help.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

If you put a half a night crawler on your jig you will greatly increase your catch rate.


----------



## DDon97 (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Re:*



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> DDon97 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you rig a jig?
> ...


sorry thought you were talking about feather jigs.


----------

